# Animal Skull



## salvador.villanueva1 (Jul 19, 2008)

some consider it wierd, but i thought of placing real animal skulls in my aqaurium. to me, it compliments the all so aggressive tank buster south american cichlids. i asked some cichld hobbyist and an issue was brought up. that is, what was the skull cleaned with? so i ask, what can i do to perhaps remove the bad chemicals if possible.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Search this folder for a thread called "Deer Skull"---or something like that. There was a lengthy discussion on this issue recently. In fact, I know that some of us are still waiting to see pictures of skull tanks.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Here: 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=172966&highlight=deer+skull


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

You want to completely sterilize it. There's a simple process that I believe professionals do which is put it in a tank with maggots to strip any organic material on it, then bleach it, and then plastic coat it...

To be 100% safe though I'd consult a taxidermist...


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

I had a coyote skull in my 75g for awhile (pics in Photo Album somewhere...search "Planted Mbuna") .... It was pre-maggot-stripped etc. It still got funky real fast and stunk to high ****. I had to dry it out for months until it was no longer nauseating....now it's on my wall, NOT in my tank.


----------

